# Problem with D810 camera profile again ?



## Bernard (Jul 24, 2015)

I realized that all my Nikon D810 nef pictures have a 'camera flat' profile.
I thought it should be 'Adobe standard' or 'camera standard' ?
I have seen similar problem reports concerning LR 5.6 , but I am in LR 6.1.
These images have been imported on 14 april 2015, I am not sure with which version of LR (I am most of the time up to date with LR releases).
Anyway, I am now in LR6.1 and the Adobe standard does not appear in the dropdown list, and the default applied is camera flat instead of camera standard ???
The adobe standard profile for D810 is present (dated 09 nov 2014) , as well as camera standard D810 from same date.
Any help appreciared !
Bernard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2015)

Yep, it's a bug in 6.1!  Here you go: https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/k...e-nikon-d810-adobe-standard-color-profil.html


----------



## Bernard (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Victoria, and sorry for the delay, my internet connection was down since Friday !
I have however two questions:
. Adobe advice to put the new D810 profile in the ...\Appdata\roaming\... folder ?? And in your FAQ book you say that this folder is not used anymore ?
. When 'Adobe standard' profile is not found, LR uses the next profile in the drop down list. Is it possible to have 'camera standard' on top of the list, instead of camera flat ?
Bernard


----------



## Bernard (Jul 28, 2015)

OK please ignore my first question, I confused folder names ..\Programdata\..   and \appdata\ ..
The Adobe temporary fix places the new D810 profile in the user profile folder, and it works...
Bernard


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2015)

Bernard said:


> . When 'Adobe standard' profile is not found, LR uses the next profile in the drop down list. Is it possible to have 'camera standard' on top of the list, instead of camera flat ?
> Bernard


The profiles are listed in Alpha-numeric sort order.  Adobe Standard is at the top of the list because "Adobe..." comes before "Camera Flat" which appears before "Camera Standard"


----------



## Bernard (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, 
and user profiles are coming before Adobe profiles, so I guess one could put its camera profile in the user folder...
Bernard


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2015)

Bernard said:


> Yes,
> and user profiles are coming before Adobe profiles, so I guess one could put its camera profile in the user folder...
> Bernard


No it is the drop down list that is sorted.  LR collected the profiles from the various places where they are stored and sorts the list names before presenting the dropdown list in the Profile field.


----------



## Bernard (Jul 28, 2015)

OK, thanks.


----------

